# ATN X-SIGHT LTV 3-9X   Ultra Light Day & Night Vision Rifle Scope  ---- A computer for your AR-15 or any other hunting rifle..



## Mikeoxenormous

ATN X-Sight LTV 3-9x Ultra Lightweight Day and Night Vision Scope
					

Discover the ATN X-Sight LTV 3-9x Ultra Lightweight Day and Night Vision Rifle Scope, the most affordable digital hunting scope with a camera at ATN Corp.




					www.atncorp.com
				




So here you are, out at night, and turn on your scope and infrared.  Everything lites up.  Nothing can hide from you.  I got the more expensive one, cant wait till i can use it....


----------



## JGalt

Bet those are great for coyote hunting.

I hate those damned things. They get to yipping and howling a lot here at nights. Sometimes I go outside and yell at them to STFU, and they get quiet.


----------

